# Doctors blamed for woman's death amid IVF treatment



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Doctors blamed for woman's death amid IVF treatment
http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/breaking-news/ireland/article2800559.ece

And more here :http://www.irishhealth.com/?level=4&id=11892


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Unfortunately doesn't state what caused the death


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

The second link explains it was respitory problems caused by her OHSS

A very sad case

Shelley x


----------

